# Steeping E-liquid in a cars trunk



## Rebel (27/12/15)

Hi

Please advise the method in which to steep E-liquid in a car's trunk and is it advisable to do so?


Thanks


----------



## zadiac (27/12/15)

Uncontrolled heat steeping is not advised. If the juice gets too warm, it'll ruin it. You cannot really control the heat inside your car's trunk, so don't do it. Just put it in a cupboard and wait. You'll thank me later

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------

